# Seadek, Aqua traction, Hydro Turf, Ocean Grip...



## Str8-Six

Looking to do seadek install on my Copperhead. Aqua traction seems to be best quality from what I read. Not sure how much it will cost for each but I'm looking to do all of the non-skid. Don't mind DIY project either just want to make sure it looks clean. Any opinions or recommendations?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I bought SBT sheet for mine and love it. $60 a sheet vs $200 for Seadek in the same size.


----------



## Hardluk81

I have the hydro turf and am happy with it. It seems very durable. The PO chose white so it's a PITA to keep looking clean. I've been thinking about replacing it with grey of the same stuff when I get my casting platform back from powder coat.


----------



## Str8-Six

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought SBT sheet for mine and love it. $60 a sheet vs $200 for Seadek in the same size.


SBT? Is that similar to Hydro-turf?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Str8-Six said:


> SBT? Is that similar to Hydro-turf?


Yes, I have it on my poling platform already and I am putting it on the casting platform and under the gunnels.


----------



## Fritz

Smackdaddy where did you get your SBT? Is it easy enough to work with?

I'm doing a new boat soon and the SeaDeck is nice, but really expensive. An option like Hydro Turf for the poling and casting platforms sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fritz said:


> Smackdaddy where did you get your SBT? Is it easy enough to work with?
> 
> I'm doing a new boat soon and the SeaDeck is nice, but really expensive. An option like Hydro Turf for the poling and casting platforms sounds like a good idea.


http://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html


----------



## Fritz

Thanks Smackdaddy, that might work nicely. You were able to cut the SBT easily enough so it looks okay? 

I did a few SeaDek tops myself a few years back, they looked less bad as I gained experience, but my workmanship would not qualify as good.


----------



## Str8-Six

Hardluk81 said:


> I have the hydro turf and am happy with it. It seems very durable. The PO chose white so it's a PITA to keep looking clean. I've been thinking about replacing it with grey of the same stuff when I get my casting platform back from powder coat.


Is it the diamond pattern or flat? I'm thinking of doing flat but not sure how grip compares to diamond. Currently have diamond on my cooler and platform. Works well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fritz said:


> Thanks Smackdaddy, that might work nicely. You were able to cut the SBT easily enough so it looks okay?
> 
> I did a few SeaDek tops myself a few years back, they looked less bad as I gained experience, but my workmanship would not qualify as good.


Yes it was very easy to work with and make look good. I cut mine with a razor blade. I got the white granite grooved sheet. It feels great on my bare feet on the poling platform.


----------



## Fritz

Big help, thanks Smackdaddy!


----------



## Hardluk81

That pic is actually the same stuff (color/cut) that's in my boat.


----------



## MSG

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought SBT sheet for mine and love it. $60 a sheet vs $200 for Seadek in the same size.


SBT?????????????


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MSG said:


> SBT?????????????


I post a link up top


----------



## CPurvis

Just a helpful hint. When working with the EVA foam after making your cuts you can sand the edges straight with a little sand paper.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CPurvis said:


> Just a helpful hint. When working with the EVA foam after making your cuts you can sand the edges straight with a little sand paper.


Yessir just make sure you don't peel back the adhesive backing while sanding or the edges won't stick correctly.


----------



## Backwater

Smackdaddy53 said:


> http://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html


I'm interested in seeing more feed back on this thread, since I have a project coming up that I need something like this to deck a skiff I'm working on. Smackdaddy, does it stain and do they offer any other colors? Colors there on that page are limited.

So what I'm curious about the other decking materials from those companies indicated in the title to this thread is, how are they priced, warranty, staining problems, wear.... one vs another.


----------



## Shadowcast

Great suggestion on the SBT....I'm going to need something for the poling and casting platform on the new skiff....


----------



## Blue Zone

Backwater said:


> I'm interested in seeing more feed back on this thread, since I have a project coming up that I need something like this to deck a skiff I'm working on. Smackdaddy, does it stain and do they offer any other colors? Colors there on that page are limited.
> 
> So what I'm curious about the other decking materials from those companies indicated in the title to this thread is, how are they priced, warranty, staining problems, wear.... one vs another.


I've been by Ocean Grip here in Sarasota, complete asshats. [email protected] marine has some good stuff and he came by to do measurements in a semi-timely manner. He wanted a refundable deposit to make the trip; it comes off the bill after he makes the order. I haven't ordered it yet so I don't have anything to show you.


----------



## Sublime

I just ordered a gray sheet from SBT to go on my platform.


----------



## Captandy

Str8-Six said:


> Looking to do seadek install on my Copperhead. Aqua traction seems to be best quality from what I read. Not sure how much it will cost for each but I'm looking to do all of the non-skid. Don't mind DIY project either just want to make sure it looks clean. Any opinions or recommendations?


If you are looking to have AquaTraction installed please give me a call at 2394040380.


----------



## Captandy

Backwater said:


> I'm interested in seeing more feed back on this thread, since I have a project coming up that I need something like this to deck a skiff I'm working on. Smackdaddy, does it stain and do they offer any other colors? Colors there on that page are limited.
> 
> So what I'm curious about the other decking materials from those companies indicated in the title to this thread is, how are they priced, warranty, staining problems, wear.... one vs another.


Aqua Traction is a PE foam vs the EVA from our competitors. It is 100% closed cell and cleans much easier. If interested give me a call at 2394040380


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backwater said:


> I'm interested in seeing more feed back on this thread, since I have a project coming up that I need something like this to deck a skiff I'm working on. Smackdaddy, does it stain and do they offer any other colors? Colors there on that page are limited.
> 
> So what I'm curious about the other decking materials from those companies indicated in the title to this thread is, how are they priced, warranty, staining problems, wear.... one vs another.


It's great so far. $60 for the same size sheet as the others that cost $180-200 I am willing to peel it off and put a new piece on if it ever stains or deteriorates for some reason. They supposedly make it for jet ski footwells so why would it not be durable enough for a boat? I love it so far. I have a full post about it on another recent thread I started about my new poling platform.


----------



## EvanHammer

I've only used the Hydroturf and Seadek but any of these foams should cut fine with a utility knife (use a straight edge for straight cuts) and then you can use a trim router to detail the edge. Some pieces I have stuck in place and then trimmed with the router (so you get a flush edge without having to lay it down exactly right) or you can cut it and router the edge before peeling and sticking.


----------



## Str8-Six

EvanHammer said:


> I've only used the Hydroturf and Seadek but any of these foams should cut fine with a utility knife (use a straight edge for straight cuts) and then you can use a trim router to detail the edge. Some pieces I have stuck in place and then trimmed with the router (so you get a flush edge without having to lay it down exactly right) or you can cut it and router the edge before peeling and sticking.


How does Seadek compare to hydro turf? I like the hydro turf but don't know if I would do my whole boat with it. Kinda stiff


----------



## EvanHammer

Str8-Six said:


> How does Seadek compare to hydro turf? I like the hydro turf but don't know if I would do my whole boat with it. Kinda stiff


I used the Hydroturf to put on the bottom of a ProTrim bucket where the old material had started peeling lose. Hard to compare it to Seadek (other than ease of install / routing) in that application.


----------



## Str8-Six

Update. Just got my free sample from Seadek. Shipped in 3 days and they send you a fair amount of samples. Seadek is around $150 a sheet and Hydroturf is around $110. Thing is Hydroturf doesn't have darker gray in flat foam. They have it in lighter gray which might work. Should be getting sample soon. And will compare.


----------



## Captandy

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 11947
> View attachment 11943
> Update. Just got my free sample from Seadek. Shipped in 3 days and they send you a fair amount of samples. Seadek is around $150 a sheet and Hydroturf is around $110. Thing is Hydroturf doesn't have darker gray in flat foam. They have it in lighter gray which might work. Should be getting sample soon. And will compare.


If you would like samples of AquaTraction we can certainly send you some. Are the prices you are referring to for 3mm material or 6?


----------



## Str8-Six

Captandy said:


> If you would like samples of AquaTraction we can certainly send you some. Are the prices you are referring to for 3mm material or 6?


 I believe it is 5mm and comes with 3m backing. Yes, free samples would be awesome. I'll send you a DM now.


----------



## 321nole

just ordered a slate gray sheet from SBT to replace the carpet on my platforms. will post pics once installed


----------



## sidelock

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 11700
> View attachment 11701
> 
> Yes it was very easy to work with and make look good. I cut mine with a razor blade. I got the white granite grooved sheet. It feels great on my bare feet on the poling platform.


Why is white granite samples you show in your picture completely different color than SBT's website ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sidelock said:


> Why is white granite samples you show in your picture completely different color than SBT's website ?


I took my photo near my rod building table with overhead flourescent lighting but it looks the same to me.


----------



## EdK13

sidelock said:


> Why is white granite samples you show in your picture completely different color than SBT's website ?


Its nice stuff. Grippy. Man cave mood lighting.


----------



## sidelock

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 13025
> View attachment 13026
> 
> I took my photo near my rod building table with overhead flourescent lighting but it looks the same to me.


It does ? One looks like a light grey and the other looks like sand/tan to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sidelock said:


> It does ? One looks like a light grey and the other looks like sand/tan to me.


The lighting makes it look like that. It looks the same to me in person as it does on the website. Call the company and they will send you free samples.


----------



## Throw Plastic

Aquashine Marine literally just installed Aquatraction in my Maverick in my driveway yesterday. 

Haven't had the pleasure of wearing it out yet but...

More stiff than Seadek. Was told it will soften a little but never as much as Seadek. Feels sturdier and like it will clean easier and last longer. Cuts are very nice.

Time will tell but I've been around Seadek my fair share and so far, I'm expecting I will like Aquatraction more.

However, there was a mixup on what color I asked for and the proof provided before production did not clarify... So just make sure you reiterate over and over again what color you want.

Also, I got a quote from Seadek. For the same money I didn't have to lift a finger or take my boat anywhere.

Again, time will tell how it holds up. Looks and feels great though.

Will add a pic. Will try to get a better shot tomorrow.


----------



## Throw Plastic

Aquatraction via Aquashine Marine - thumbs up so far:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice Maverick! It looks very nice. You did just the floor?


----------



## Throw Plastic

Thanks SD. Cockpit and poling platform. Will put up another pic with a little more sunlight.


----------



## Throw Plastic

I grabbed these pics this morning. Gave the boat a wash before taking over to Ameratrail. Which means I won't have back for a couple weeks. Unfortunately lighting wasn't much better - sunrise + shadow from house... But...


----------



## bryson

@Throw Plastic that looks great! If I ever go that route, that's nearly the exact same way I planned on doing it -- just the cockpit, poling platform (and casting platform if I ever get one), and gunnels.


----------



## Throw Plastic

Thanks Bryson.

I would'be done the gunnels too but the carpet is still in good shape.

I'm contemplating doing the whole deck but think I like the look of it right now.

I'll update after I get the boat back and have a chance to start throwing fish on it.

If you're in Florida I can tell you Aquashine did a good job. Was nice not having to take the boat anywhere.

Aquatraction pricing was OK. Let's be honest, no way is this stuff worth what people are charging but I still paid less than what Seadek quoted. And that was with me installing Seadek myself. Not to mention the wait time wasn't even a full week with Aquashine/Aquatraction. So based on first impression, pricing and installation process I give them a thumbs up for now.


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras

Someone here mentioned cleaning these surfaces, in our case it is SeaDek (small section behind center console). We fish our boat hard (pelagic, inshore, etc. on the West coast) and we sometimes must gaff larger fish; blood everywhere. We rinse and scrub it as soon as possible but it always gets dirty and it's almost impossible to keep spotlessly clean like the rest of the boat. It becomes an eyesore. Any ideas most welcomed.

Thanks!!
Angel


----------

